#        1

## ackp

,     1     XML,   , 1       MXL.

 ,        ?

----------

1 ?  .          XML -    .

----------


## Octopus

*ackp*,   **          XML,    MXL  ** . ,      ...

    -  ,     ,  .

----------


## ackp

> -  ,     ,  .


 7.70.027
 -  4.5  522 
 1.3  178

----------


## Octopus

-  -    (  4,  5)

----------


## Bazil

.

----------


## Octopus

*Bazil*,       -    .      XML    7.7  ...

----------


## Bazil

,         .

----------

!    ,     ,    .
1 8.2.13.205
 2.0.34.7

----------


## _

!
, ,         ""?

----------

